# JKD Question



## MFC__2020 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hello,
Wing Chun, Boxing, Fencing
Was there any other martial arts that influenced the ORIGINAL/Bruces, style of JKD?


----------



## Razznik (Feb 16, 2021)

Maybe Kung Fu? To be honest I'm not sure as I don't train Jeet Kun Do.


----------



## Cynik75 (Feb 16, 2021)

MFC__2020 said:
			
		

> Wing Chun, Boxing, Fencing
> Was there any other martial arts that influenced the ORIGINAL/Bruces, style of JKD?


All of them. Plus others.Plus his personal experiences.


			
				Dark Sovereign said:
			
		

> Maybe Kung Fu?


There is no style called "Kung Fu". This is wrong, general name for all Chinese martial arts.



			
				Dark Sovereign said:
			
		

> To be honest I'm not sure as I don't train Jeet Kun Do.


Do not answer questions if you do not know the answer.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 16, 2021)

Cynik75 said:


> All of them. Plus others.Plus his personal experiences.
> 
> There is no style called "Kung Fu". This is wrong, general name for all Chinese martial arts.
> 
> ...


Ok! Sorry.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 16, 2021)

MFC__2020 said:


> Hello,
> Wing Chun, Boxing, Fencing
> Was there any other martial arts that influenced the ORIGINAL/Bruces, style of JKD?


Karate, and Chacha dance moves. Much of his footwork was inspired by his experience with Cha Cha dancing. He also took on an apprentice who was a black belt in Karate and both learnt a lot from each other.
Lastly, there is rumours that many of his kicks come from Taekwondo, but I've not seen any sources to confirm this.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 16, 2021)

He also trained with Gene LeBell (Judo). And he also studied a lot of philosophy


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 16, 2021)

Cynik75 said:


> Do not answer questions if you do not know the answer.



He offered a suggestion, it shows he is interested in the subject and there's absolutely no reason why he can't join in the conversation, your comment is rude.


----------



## Cynik75 (Feb 16, 2021)

Tez3 said:


> ..., your comment is rude.


It is really rude to say that my comment is rude.
I will cry all night.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 16, 2021)

Cynik75 said:


> It is really rude to say that my comment is rude.
> I will cry all night.



Oh dear, how sad, never mind.


----------



## MFC__2020 (Feb 20, 2021)

I heard people say that Taekwondo and Judo were practiced by Bruce.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 20, 2021)

MFC__2020 said:


> I heard people say that Taekwondo and Judo were practiced by Bruce.



I think most people who spend more than just a few years in MA will have some degree of exposure to a ton of different arts. I don't really think Bruce Lee actually trained in TKD, but would be surprised if he hadn't been shown how to do a few TKD-style kicks.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 20, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> I think most people who spend more than just a few years in MA will have some degree of exposure to a ton of different arts. I don't really think Bruce Lee actually trained in TKD, but would be surprised if he hadn't been shown how to do a few TKD-style kicks.


I agree.  He probably gained inspiration for JKD from this


----------



## yak sao (Feb 20, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> I think most people who spend more than just a few years in MA will have some degree of exposure to a ton of different arts. I don't really think Bruce Lee actually trained in TKD, but would be surprised if he hadn't been shown how to do a few TKD-style kicks.



I remember hearing he and Jhoon Rhee (sp?) were good friends.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 20, 2021)

MFC__2020 said:


> Hello,
> Wing Chun, Boxing, Fencing
> Was there any other martial arts that influenced the ORIGINAL/Bruces, style of JKD?


I have heard that the Gong Li Chuan was the last form that Bruce Lee had learned in Hong Kong.


----------



## frank raud (Feb 22, 2021)

According to Paul Vunak   

1) Wing chun
2) Northern praying mantis
3) Southern praying mantis
4) Choy li fut
5) Taiji (wu family style)
6) Bagua
7) Xingyi
8) Bak-hoo pai (white crane) and bak-fu pai (white tiger)
9) Eagle claw
10) Ng ga kuen (five family system)
11) Ny ying ga (five animal system)
12) Bak mei pai (white eyebrow)
13) Northern shaolin
14) Southern shaolin
15) Bok pai
16) Law horn kuen
17) Chinna
18) Monkey
19) Drunken
20) Western fencing (foil)
21) Boxing
22) Wrestling
23) Jiujutsu
24) Eskrima
25) Sikaran
26) Muay thai


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 22, 2021)

frank raud said:


> According to Paul Vunak
> 
> 1) Wing chun
> 2) Northern praying mantis
> ...


I wonder how he defines all these methods as having an influence on JKD.  This is a big list, these are systems that require serious study in order to understand on a meaningful level.  One cannot just observe them a bit, ponder them on an intellectual basis, and then “work in the elements” with any honest claim to an influence.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> I wonder how he defines all these methods as having an influence on JKD.  This is a big list, these are systems that require serious study in order to understand on a meaningful level.  One cannot just observe them a bit, ponder them on an intellectual basis, and then “work in the elements” with any honest claim to an influence.



As far as actually studied, not observed or read about, all I can find is Wing Chun, Fencing, Boxing and Judo. I find Paul Vunak list rather hard to believe since Bruce started in Hong Kong at about 13 and came to the USA in 1959 a the age of 19 and died at 33 only 14 year later. And teachers in Hong Kong at that time were big on the idea of cross training, you were their student or you were not. Also the culture was not much different in Chinatown in the 50s and 60s.And many of those on that list, would not have been found with anyone other than a Chinese Shifu in the 50s and 60s

So it is highly unlikely he actually trained all of these; Wing chun, Northern praying mantis, Southern praying mantis, Choy li fut, Taiji (wu family style), Baguazhang, Xingyiquan, Bak-hoo pai (white crane) and bak-fu pai (white tiger), Eagle claw, Ng ga kuen (five family system), Ny ying ga (five animal system), Bak mei pai (white eyebrow), Northern shaolin, Southern shaolin, Bok pai, Law horn kuen, Monkey, Drunken. As for QInna, it is part of a lot of CMA styles and it is found in Judo too.

Note: Paul Vunak was a student of Dan Inosanto


----------



## Dong xiao hu (Feb 26, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> As far as actually studied, not observed or read about, all I can find is Wing Chun, Fencing, Boxing and Judo. I find Paul Vunak list rather hard to believe since Bruce started in Hong Kong at about 13 and came to the USA in 1959 a the age of 19 and died at 33 only 14 year later. And teachers in Hong Kong at that time were big on the idea of cross training, you were their student or you were not. Also the culture was not much different in Chinatown in the 50s and 60s.And many of those on that list, would not have been found with anyone other than a Chinese Shifu in the 50s and 60s
> 
> So it is highly unlikely he actually trained all of these; Wing chun, Northern praying mantis, Southern praying mantis, Choy li fut, Taiji (wu family style), Baguazhang, Xingyiquan, Bak-hoo pai (white crane) and bak-fu pai (white tiger), Eagle claw, Ng ga kuen (five family system), Ny ying ga (five animal system), Bak mei pai (white eyebrow), Northern shaolin, Southern shaolin, Bok pai, Law horn kuen, Monkey, Drunken. As for QInna, it is part of a lot of CMA styles and it is found in Judo too.
> 
> Note: Paul Vunak was a student of Dan Inosanto


According to Dan Inasanto many of these styles did not provide techniques. Instead they where influential because of a training method, philosophy, conditioning method, or what not to do. JKD can be described as a search for the common thread.

Sent from my LGL455DL using Tapatalk


----------



## MFC__2020 (Feb 26, 2021)

Personally I think the addition of fencing is a giant mistake.  Especially for modern times...who can walk around with a sword?


----------



## isshinryuronin (Feb 26, 2021)

Dong xiao hu said:


> According to Dan Inasanto many of these styles did not provide techniques. Instead they where influential because of a training method, philosophy, conditioning method, or what not to do. JKD can be described as a search for the common thread.



I agree.  Bruce did not actively train in many arts (maybe four or five) but did educate himself on many more .



MFC__2020 said:


> Personally I think the addition of fencing is a giant mistake. Especially for modern times...who can walk around with a sword?



The value of fencing in the study of combat is not limited to using a sword.  Lines of attack, beats, deflections, control of space and distance, development of speed and reflexes and a number of other fencing concepts can be applied to empty hand fighting.   Read the top quote again.


----------



## MFC__2020 (Feb 26, 2021)

Ahhh no way!  Boxing and Wing Chun was brilliant to bring together to create JKD but fencing is too weapons oriented.  Fencing develops a specialized skillset...sword vs sword.  Not only that Wing Chun already has swords


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 27, 2021)

MFC__2020 said:


> Personally I think the addition of fencing is a giant mistake.  Especially for modern times...who can walk around with a sword?



The addition was not the sword, it was the movement


----------



## MFC__2020 (Feb 27, 2021)

Which movements?

The stepping?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 27, 2021)

stance, footwork, defense and attack.


----------



## MFC__2020 (Feb 27, 2021)

Wing Chun already has swords. 

If the choice was mine it would be replaced to focus on a more unarmed style of combat.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 27, 2021)

MFC__2020 said:


> Wing Chun already has swords.
> 
> If the choice was mine it would be replaced to focus on a more unarmed style of combat.



JDK is unarmed combat, you may want to look into what it does and how it came about a bit more

There are no weapons trained in JKD. Like I said, there is no sword, fencing or Wing Chun, in JKD. And Wing Chun's bladed weapons are generally called butterfly knives, but translation is a bit different

八斩刀 Eight Cut Sword
二字双刀 Two-word (Parallel) double knife


----------



## drop bear (Feb 27, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> I wonder how he defines all these methods as having an influence on JKD.  This is a big list, these are systems that require serious study in order to understand on a meaningful level.  One cannot just observe them a bit, ponder them on an intellectual basis, and then “work in the elements” with any honest claim to an influence.



That was kind of the thing people did in the 70s though. 

Everyone was starting the hybrid phase.


----------



## MFC__2020 (Feb 27, 2021)

Which style of JKD are you referring to though?
There are JKD styles with swords, sticks,staffs, nunchuks,and knives.
Do I have to provide links of well known JKD instructors instructing with weapons to prove it to you?

I splashed around in JKD for a couple of years in my late teens before going back to Wing Chun. The style/version of it I learned had swords.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 27, 2021)

MFC__2020 said:


> Which style of JKD are you referring to though?
> There are JKD styles with swords, sticks,staffs, nunchuks,and knives.
> Do I have to provide links of well known JKD instructors instructing with weapons to prove it to you?
> 
> I splashed around in JKD for a couple of years in my late teens before going back to Wing Chun. The style/version of it I learned had swords.



There are really only two styles of JKD; JKD concepts and JKD original. I've trained briefly in both, and there were no swords in either.


----------



## geezer (Feb 27, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> There are really only two styles of JKD; JKD concepts and JKD original. I've trained briefly in both, and there were no swords in either.



Oh, and there is the_ style of fighting without fighting!_


----------



## geezer (Feb 27, 2021)

MFC__2020 said:


> Personally I think the addition of fencing is a giant mistake.  Especially for modern times...who can walk around with a sword?



What? You don't carry a sword?

Where I live it's totally legal, just like guns. You can carry either, openly or concealed, no permit or anything. But nobody bothers with swords since they'd rather carry guns. Here's a typical guy carrying his AR-15 to an appearance by President Obama when he visited our city back in '09. Police agreed that he was just exercising his rights!


----------



## drop bear (Feb 27, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> There are really only two styles of JKD; JKD concepts and JKD original. I've trained briefly in both, and there were no swords in either.



Insanto would have been mad keen for a bit of weapons stuff though?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 28, 2021)

MFC__2020 said:


> Ahhh no way!  Boxing and Wing Chun was brilliant to bring together to create JKD but fencing is too weapons oriented.  Fencing develops a specialized skillset...sword vs sword.  Not only that Wing Chun already has swords


Out of curiosity, have you actually fenced? What he took from fencing had nothing to do with the weapons, and everything to do with the body mechanics of the footwork, that translate very well from fencing to kickboxing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 28, 2021)

drop bear said:


> Insanto would have been mad keen for a bit of weapons stuff though?



He teaches Filipino Martial Arts too, so he knows weapons. As far as JKD he first teaches original. After you have that he goes into concepts, and there may be weapons as part of that curriculum, I'm not 100% sure, but it would be weapons from Filipino Martial Arts, knife and/or stick, but no sword.

I trained the Dan Inosanto version very briefly and the teacher was great with knives and sticks, but he also trained Filipino Martial Arts and Wing Chun so I am not sure where the weapons bit came from, he did not teach knives as part of his JKD, but he did teach sticks.

The original side, also trained briefly, there was not talk of sticks or other weapons training.


----------



## MFC__2020 (Feb 28, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> JDK is unarmed combat, you may want to look into what it does and how it came about a bit more
> 
> There are no weapons trained in JKD. Like I said, there is no sword, fencing or Wing Chun, in JKD. And Wing Chun's bladed weapons are generally called butterfly knives, but translation is a bit different
> 
> ...



Ok.  Im ending the conversation with you because our words don't have the same value and you aren't attempting to walk towards me.


----------



## MFC__2020 (Feb 28, 2021)

geezer said:


> What? You don't carry a sword?
> 
> Where I live it's totally legal, just like guns. You can carry either, openly or concealed, no permit or anything. But nobody bothers with swords since they'd rather carry guns. Here's a typical guy carrying his AR-15 to an appearance by President Obama when he visited our city back in '09. Police agreed that he was just exercising his rights!




   No weapons on me.  Fortunate enough to not have created any relationships that would justify me walking around in public with weapons. 
Lol I'd be the guy to the right of him looking at him in disbelief.


----------



## MFC__2020 (Feb 28, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Out of curiosity, have you actually fenced? What he took from fencing had nothing to do with the weapons, and everything to do with the body mechanics of the footwork, that translate very well from fencing to kickboxing.



    You know I have never personally expirienced or seen a video of anyone using the fencers step in a kickboxing match or sparring.  We are talking about the particular stepping motion where the toes rise off the ground?


----------



## MFC__2020 (Feb 28, 2021)

MFC__2020 said:


> No weapons on me.  Fortunate enough to not have created any relationships that would justify me walking around in public with weapons.
> Lol I'd be the guy to the right of him looking at him in disbelief.





From your perspective I am guessing that would be normal behavior to you.  I was born in Canada(not to take away anything from anyone who wasn't) and I acknowledge that the only reason we have the rights we now have is because of the firepower America had.  There's so much that can be said,argued,and tied into this conversation.

In my eyes weapons shouldn't leave the house.  
If I saw a person walking down the street with a gun unsheathed, loaded, and ready to go I would phone the police because that's the law.  I also would have a minor heart attack.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 28, 2021)

MFC__2020 said:


> Ok.  Im ending the conversation with you because our words don't have the same value and you aren't attempting to walk towards me.



Alrighty then....question, why would I "walk towards you" if what you are saying is wrong.....you asked questions, I answered, based on some experience, sorry if that not does match your beliefs about JKD........


----------



## drop bear (Feb 28, 2021)

MFC__2020 said:


> You know I have never personally expirienced or seen a video of anyone using the fencers step in a kickboxing match or sparring.  We are talking about the particular stepping motion where the toes rise off the ground?



I wonder if savate does it?


----------



## MFC__2020 (May 6, 2021)

Im sure fencing has lot of core foundational aspects of other fighting arts...
How often do you walk around with a fencing sword type of weapon?  
Do you really want to be well versed in sword on sword fights?  Do you walk around with mediveal weapons?
I dont walk around with swords nor have I ever seen a fencing type sword lying around because its very different than a large.

It just seems like an egotistical addition in attempt to checkmate Wing Chuns skillset.

Can you justify spending time on swords to most martial art students?  Do you have students that walk around with swords and agree to fencing rules in their fights to the death?

Its lunacy to not cut out all of the additional sword fighting and to add in something more practical that you can walk around like a crash course MMA addition to Wing Chun.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 9, 2021)

MFC__2020 said:


> Im sure fencing has lot of core foundational aspects of other fighting arts...
> How often do you walk around with a fencing sword type of weapon?
> Do you really want to be well versed in sword on sword fights?  Do you walk around with mediveal weapons?
> I dont walk around with swords nor have I ever seen a fencing type sword lying around because its very different than a large.
> ...


I don’t walk around with weapons, but I do train sword, dao (saber), spear, staff.  I enjoy it.  I am sure that when the zombie apocalypse hits I will be in good shape for when the bullets run out.  In the meantime, the practice of weapons is an excellent way of reinforcing the same principles used in empty-hand training.  They are the same, and the weapon doesn’t let you cheat on your technique.  So in that way, the practice of the weapons is an excellent enhancement for empty-hand training.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 9, 2021)

MFC__2020 said:


> Im sure fencing has lot of core foundational aspects of other fighting arts...
> How often do you walk around with a fencing sword type of weapon?
> Do you really want to be well versed in sword on sword fights?  Do you walk around with mediveal weapons?
> I dont walk around with swords nor have I ever seen a fencing type sword lying around because its very different than a large.


I don't walk around with a sword, but there are several within arms reach at the moment.
Knowledge is good. Even if it's not something you use every day.
Besides, fighting with swords is just plain FUN.


----------



## Buka (May 9, 2021)

How long have the Martial Police been around? As long as Martial Arts have been around, I guess.

May the Martial Police Force be with you. And may they stay the hell away from the rest of us who enjoy what we do.

The nerve of some people, liking swords, or liking MMA, or liking Wing Chung. 

Call the damn PO-leece on these people!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 10, 2021)

MFC__2020 said:


> Im sure fencing has lot of core foundational aspects of other fighting arts...
> How often do you walk around with a fencing sword type of weapon?
> Do you really want to be well versed in sword on sword fights?  Do you walk around with mediveal weapons?
> I dont walk around with swords nor have I ever seen a fencing type sword lying around because its very different than a large.
> ...



I'll only say this once more and not respond on it again, since history in this thread shows you will not listen and are likely here only to start an argument/flame post.... there is no sword training in JKD. The fencing bit comes in with the foot work

now for the argument (flame) you seem to be trying to get going...you want room 12A, Just along the corridor.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 10, 2021)

Buka said:


> How long have the Martial Police been around? As long as Martial Arts have been around, I guess.
> 
> May the Martial Police Force be with you. And may they stay the hell away from the rest of us who enjoy what we do.
> 
> ...



But I know a police officer who was a rather proficient martial artist (Aikido/Uechi-Ryu Karate) and use to collect katanas and Samurai armor....however, as far as I know, he never wore the armor (or gi) on duty nor did he carry the katana  

Note: He was also a trained sniper.....but never wore a ninja outfit either...  even though if you didn't see him...you had to worry


----------



## angelariz (May 11, 2021)

MFC__2020 said:


> Hello,
> Wing Chun, Boxing, Fencing
> Was there any other martial arts that influenced the ORIGINAL/Bruces, style of JKD?


BL's JKD was mostly VC, Boxing and Fencing. A bit of Judo and catch wrestling towards the end of his life as well.


----------



## RagingBull (May 22, 2021)

was it not called Gung Fu ? had Tai Boxing or was that later?
French savate


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 22, 2021)

RagingBull said:


> was it not called Gung Fu ? had Tai Boxing or was that later?
> French savate



Gung fu is just Cantonese pronunciation of Kung Fu (Mandarin)


----------



## RagingBull (May 22, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> Gung fu is just Cantonese pronunciation of Kung Fu (Mandarin)


yeah but i believe he called it Gung fu before Jeet kune do. The "system" was different to jeet kune do.  i have seen so many idiots say they teach "jeet kune do" with their ideas. most are just bullshitters. Only a couple i know were in LA with dan instananto.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 22, 2021)

RagingBull said:


> yeah but i believe he called it Gung fu before Jeet kune do. The "system" was different to jeet kune do.  i have seen so many idiots say they teach "jeet kune do" with their ideas. most are just bullshitters. Only a couple i know were in LA with dan instananto.



He originally called it Jun Fan Gong Fu, before Jeet Kune Do, Because Bruce Lee's real name was Lee Jun-fan (李振藩) or in Western ordre Jun-Fan Lee

However the 2 are not exactly the same. Jun Fan came first and it is more like Jeet Kune Do on Steroids


----------



## RagingBull (May 23, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> He originally called it Jun Fan Gong Fu, before Jeet Kune Do, Because Bruce Lee's real name was Lee Jun-fan (李振藩) or in Western ordre Jun-Fan Lee
> 
> However the 2 are not exactly the same. Jun Fan came first and it is more like Jeet Kune Do on Steroids


but later he added more stuff to his system . was not like the first "system" he tought.a lot of guys teach whatever now.....yeah it´s like 3rd generation jeet kune do....really ?   yeah dude i was tought by the wong sifu choy lee wong who was..emmmm   tought by Bong sau Lee


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 23, 2021)

RagingBull said:


> but later he added more stuff to his system . was not like the first "system" he tought.a lot of guys teach whatever now.....yeah it´s like 3rd generation jeet kune do....really ?   yeah dude i was tought by the wong sifu choy lee wong who was..emmmm   tought by Bong sau Lee



Yes he did add to Jun Fan to create JKD. But depending on what side of the JKD fence you train on, "what Bruce Lee taught" (Jerry Poteet), or "Bruce Lee concepts" (Dan Inosanto), it can be different. But if you train with Dan Inosanto you get what Bruce Lee taught before going into concepts.


----------



## RagingBull (May 23, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yes he did add to Jun Fan to create JKD. But depending on what side of the JKD fence you train on, "what Bruce Lee taught" (Jerry Poteet), or "Bruce Lee concepts" (Dan Inosanto), it can be different. But if you train with Dan Inosanto you get what Bruce Lee taught before going into concepts.


I will go with Dan... but end of the day we have two hands & feet
just a lot of people teaching BS out there.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 23, 2021)

RagingBull said:


> I will go with Dan... but end of the day we have two hands & feet
> just a lot of people teaching BS out there.



I've trained briefly in both, liked both. The Poteet side was 2nd generation, the Inosanto side, I'm not sure, possibly 3rd generation


----------



## Graywalker (May 23, 2021)

Chuck Norris, in his early book, talks about showing Bruce Lee some kicking, in a hallway at a motel.

He also stated that he seen Bruce 6 months later and Bruce's kicking ability was better than his.

Now, I am not saying that Chuck taught Bruce, but this could be, at the least, a TSD connection.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 23, 2021)

Graywalker said:


> Chuck Norris, in his early book, talks about showing Bruce Lee some kicking, in a hallway at a motel.
> 
> He also stated that he seen Bruce 6 months later and Bruce's kicking ability was better than his.
> 
> Now, I am not saying that Chuck taught Bruce, but this could be, at the least, a TSD connection.



I read the book ( I think it was The Secret Power Within), and in interviews, per Chuck Noris, he did not technically teach Bruce Lee, per se, but he sure did give him the idea. When they meant Bruce he was not kicking about the waist. Which is not surprising since Bruce Lee came form Wing Chun


----------



## angelariz (May 25, 2021)

RagingBull said:


> yeah but i believe he called it Gung fu before Jeet kune do. The "system" was different to jeet kune do.  i have seen so many idiots say they teach "jeet kune do" with their ideas. most are just bullshitters. Only a couple i know were in LA with dan instananto.


Guro Dan has raised hundreds of jkd instructors.


----------



## angelariz (May 25, 2021)

Jeet Kune do is one of the most frustrating topics to discuss online. So many people want to tell JKD players what the art us without ever having trained it. Sure, you can have an opinion, but why speculate on something if you haven't stepped in to a JKD Gym and empty your cup?
No, Bruce Lee did not study all of those arts. He watched videos of those systems and he exercised/sparred with people of many different disciplines. Just as many kids watch UFC and want to RNC someone.  Does that mean they studied MMA? Nah. Just means we are aware of it and watch the respective fights to see common attacks and defenses. 

Sifu Vu shared that list many years ago. Because Sifu Dan expanded his search after Sijo passed away. 

Perhaps I'm wrong. But I know the Core of JFJKD is based simply on boxing, fencing footwork and interceptions, and some VC early on. 

Did he add hapkido, judo, Catch as Catch Can after? 
Absolutely.


----------



## frank raud (May 25, 2021)

MFC__2020 said:


> Personally I think the addition of fencing is a giant mistake.  Especially for modern times...who can walk around with a sword?


The finger jab is Western sword fencing without a sword and the primary target is your opponent's eyes. Tao of Jeet Kune Do pg 100. The idea of a stop hit comes from fencing.


----------



## angelariz (May 28, 2021)

frank raud said:


> The finger jab is Western sword fencing without a sword and the primary target is your opponent's eyes. Tao of Jeet Kune Do pg 100. The idea of a stop hit comes from fencing.


Exactly, the side kick as well. Fencing with hands and feet.


----------



## Mider (Aug 17, 2021)

MFC__2020 said:


> Hello,
> Wing Chun, Boxing, Fencing
> Was there any other martial arts that influenced the ORIGINAL/Bruces, style of JKD?


Supposedly mushy Thai, savate, judo etc whatever worked


----------



## SuperSnakeCrane87 (May 1, 2022)

I think originally the 3 where Wing Chun, Fencing, and Boxing....

but like everything else it is a fusion of whatever direction you are coming from


----------



## Thunder Foot (May 10, 2022)

MFC__2020 said:


> Hello,
> Wing Chun, Boxing, Fencing
> Was there any other martial arts that influenced the ORIGINAL/Bruces, style of JKD?


In my humble opinion, take it for what its worth ($0.02)... I don't believe so. This may go against the grain of what everyone else probably says but the art's principles are based on a specific set of bladed weapon arts. Throughout its refinement this never stopped being the case, so any individual technique adopted from outside had to either fit the principles criteria or be refined to meet them in order to function within the framework.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 11, 2022)

Thunder Foot said:


> In my humble opinion, take it for what its worth ($0.02)... I don't believe so. This may go against the grain of what everyone else probably says but the art's principles are based on a specific set of bladed weapon arts. Throughout its refinement this never stopped being the case, so any individual technique adopted from outside had to either fit the principles criteria or be refined to meet them in order to function within the framework.



Didn't Bruce Lee do some things with Gene Lebell?


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jun 8, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> Didn't Bruce Lee do some things with Gene Lebell?


Yes, he did. And Fook Yeung, Wally Jay, Ed Parker, Hayward Nishioka, Jhoon Rhee, and others.


----------

